# is one of my raid hds is dying?

## DaggyStyle

Greetings,

this hdd is causing me issues for some time, is it s ST1000DM005 HD103SJ (rebranded SAMSUNG HD103SJ).

yesterday I've started my system and found out the raid was unsynced, after the sync was done, I've looked into dmesg and saw this: http://dpaste.com/0FT1FCZ

in addition I've saw multiple print_req_error prints in dmesg (I'm unable to find them now).

smartctl output can be found at http://dpaste.com/2VBH382

so is my hdd dying?

----------

## Jaglover

Well, it has 6 pending bad sectors. Does it have any warranty on it?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Well, it has 6 pending bad sectors. Does it have any warranty on it?

 

it is over 5 years old so no, how can you tell that it has 6 pending bad sectors?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6
```

Thats 6 sectors that have data in them that the drive knows that it cannot read. There may be more that the drive does not know about.

As the drive cannot read its own writing, its scrap. 

```
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       23830
```

That's about 1000 days (3 years) 24/7 operation

The Seagate website says 

```
Your Product

Model Number

    ST1000DM005

SerialNumber

    S246J90C309935

Warranty Expired June 29 2013
```

but you may get a different answer. I told it I'm in the UK

Read about the 

```
mdadm --replace
```

 command. You will want to use it soon.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I see, as good as this hdd is, it is impossible to find one new.

so I thought of replacing it with a wdc black 1tb but I'm not sure I'd gain much by replacing only the faulty one. infact that hdd is one of the newer hdds (have have two which are older)

see:

```

NCC-5001D /home/dagg # for dev in $(echo /dev/sd[abcde]); do echo "${dev}:"; smartctl -a ${dev} | egrep 'Current_Pending_Sector|Power_On_Hours'; done

/dev/sda:

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       23840

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

/dev/sdb:

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       23840

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6

/dev/sdc:

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       35688

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

/dev/sdd:

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       29070

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   252   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

/dev/sde:

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   045   045   000    Old_age   Always       -       40451

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

sde is just another hdd I have.

so should I replace all of them?

----------

## krinn

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       23830
> ```
> ...

 

I couldn't even remember the age i brought this one, but look its impressive smart status, nearly like a virgin (but to be honest, he was in an array and his bro died)

```

Model Family:     Western Digital Raptor

Device Model:     WDC WD360ADFD-00NLR1

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   166   165   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       2700

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   098   098   040    Old_age   Always       -       2905

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   200   200   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   014   014   000    Old_age   Always       -       63458

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   100   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2886

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   111   077   000    Old_age   Always       -       32

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   051    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

There is not one number in the SMART data that indicates if a drive is nearing end of life. You need to look at lots of the numbers, the use the drive has been put to and its intended use.

A low start/stop count is good. That reduces thermal stresses on the drive from temperature cycling. 

A low head park count is good for desktop and server drives. They do well from 24/7 operation

Laptop drives are designed for lots of start/stop cycles to maximise battery life.

Those are the ones that come to mind. There are others. 

A non zero Current_Pending_Sector count means the drive is already dead.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> There is not one number in the SMART data that indicates if a drive is nearing end of life. You need to look at lots of the numbers, the use the drive has been put to and its intended use.
> 
> A low start/stop count is good. That reduces thermal stresses on the drive from temperature cycling. 
> ...

 

so to be safe, replace all 4?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

You probably don't need to be that safe.

New drives are no assurance that all is well.  I had two 9 month old drives in a raid5 fail within 15 minutes of one another.

Post the SMART data for all four, explain the use case and what the drives were intended for.

I start to get nervous around 50000 running hours, so all others things being equal, only your failed drive needs to be replaced.

Raid is not a substitute for validated backups.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> You probably don't need to be that safe.
> 
> New drives are no assurance that all is well.  I had two 9 month old drives in a raid5 fail within 15 minutes of one another.
> ...

 

I know, the first 10GB wdc hdd that my father got went from 0 bad sectors to 10% bad sectors within timeframe of 2 hours since he bought it.

apparently the hdd didn't liked the windows os and caused us to restart the install 5 times, each time killing more sectors.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Post the SMART data for all four, explain the use case and what the drives were intended for.
> 
> I start to get nervous around 50000 running hours, so all others things being equal, only your failed drive needs to be replaced.
> ...

 

I'm using them a raid 5 for my os. both data and sys, portage is being compiled on ram, up until now, kernel got compiled on the hdd, I've moved it to ram too.

here:

```

/dev/sda:

smartctl 7.0 2018-12-30 r4883 [x86_64-linux-5.0.9-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-18, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda SpinPoint F3

Device Model:     ST1000DM005 HD103SJ

Serial Number:    S246J90C309525

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0004cf 206feb026

Firmware Version: 1AJ100E5

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s

Local Time is:    Fri Apr 26 22:18:56 2019 IDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                ( 9300) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 155) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       5

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0026   056   056   000    Old_age   Always       -       8469

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0023   071   069   025    Pre-fail  Always       -       8848

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2288

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   252   252   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0024   252   252   015    Old_age   Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       23854

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2304

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0022   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   064   060   000    Old_age   Always       -       28 (Min/Max 10/40)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   252   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0036   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x002a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       50

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2308

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     21176         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 0

Note: revision number not 1 implies that no selective self-test has ever been run

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Completed [00% left] (0-65535)

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

/dev/sdb:

smartctl 7.0 2018-12-30 r4883 [x86_64-linux-5.0.9-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-18, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda SpinPoint F3

Device Model:     ST1000DM005 HD103SJ

Serial Number:    S246J90C309935

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0004cf 206ff3037

Firmware Version: 1AJ100E5

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s

Local Time is:    Fri Apr 26 22:18:57 2019 IDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                ( 9420) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 157) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       1036

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0026   056   056   000    Old_age   Always       -       8609

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0023   070   068   025    Pre-fail  Always       -       9176

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2288

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   252   252   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0024   252   252   015    Old_age   Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       23854

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2301

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0022   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0022   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   064   060   000    Old_age   Always       -       31 (Min/Max 11/41)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   252   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0036   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x002a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       459

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2305

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     21176         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 0

Note: revision number not 1 implies that no selective self-test has ever been run

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Completed [00% left] (0-65535)

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

/dev/sdc:

smartctl 7.0 2018-12-30 r4883 [x86_64-linux-5.0.9-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-18, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint F3

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD103SJ

Serial Number:    S246JDWZ149894

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0024e9 002d84759

Firmware Version: 1AJ10001

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s

Local Time is:    Fri Apr 26 22:18:58 2019 IDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                ( 9180) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 153) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       4

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0026   056   056   000    Old_age   Always       -       8390

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0023   070   068   025    Pre-fail  Always       -       9255

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       3452

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   252   252   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0024   252   252   015    Old_age   Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       35702

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2803

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0022   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   064   048   000    Old_age   Always       -       30 (Min/Max 11/52)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   252   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0036   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x002a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       143

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3481

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     33023         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 0

Note: revision number not 1 implies that no selective self-test has ever been run

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Completed [00% left] (0-65535)

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

/dev/sdd:

smartctl 7.0 2018-12-30 r4883 [x86_64-linux-5.0.9-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-18, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint F3

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD103SJ

Serial Number:    S246J9AB407772

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0024e9 205032109

Firmware Version: 1AJ10001

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s

Local Time is:    Fri Apr 26 22:19:00 2019 IDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                ( 9480) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 158) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       59

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0026   055   055   000    Old_age   Always       -       8676

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0023   070   068   025    Pre-fail  Always       -       9298

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2638

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   252   252   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0024   252   252   015    Old_age   Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       29085

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   051    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2654

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0022   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   064   046   000    Old_age   Always       -       29 (Min/Max 12/54)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   252   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   252   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0036   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x002a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1117

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2660

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     26403         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 0

Note: revision number not 1 implies that no selective self-test has ever been run

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Completed [00% left] (0-65535)

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

what's bothering me is diff of the hdds mainly in size.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raid is not a substitute for validated backups.

 

I have a separate media (3tb hdd on my main server) to which I preform backups.

I need to restart them thought.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

First a few words about reading the SMART data.

Each parameter has three normalised values VALUE, WORST and  THRESH. Its considered to have failed when either  VALUE or WORST <= THRESH.

The RAW_VALUE can give some really scary numbers, as it may be a packed 32 bit value holding several parameters. Its vendor specific.

sda looks healthy, only 23854 power on hours and small numers of Load_Cycle_Count and Start_Stop_Count.

sdb, we have already been discussing.

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       6 
```

The SMART says that the drive is fine, both VALUE and WORST are > THRESH but any vendor will give you a replacement on a drive that can't read its own writing.

If its under warranty of course. Everything else looks good.

Those errors happened after 

```
SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     21176      
```

 If you rerun that test now, it will fail at the first read error.

sdc looks good.

sdd is good too.

The  Extended offline test is like reading the entire surface of the drive to /dev/null but the drive does it all without passing any data over the interface.

The difference in size is not a problem. mdadm will make the raid5 set the size of the smallest element. Depending how you partition, the remaining space can be used non raided, or it can be inaccessible. Its OK to replace sdb with a bigger drive now, and donate 1Tb to the raid and use the rest non raid with the aim of replacing another drive later. Than maybe reshaping  the raid set to raid1 (onto 2 4Tb drives) and adding another drive later still and reshaping to raid5 again.

When you replace sdb, you must use a drive bigger than the smallest element in the raid set, or the raid won't fit.

----------

## DaggyStyle

Greetings Neddy,

I don't intend to get bigger drives, I want to get another 1TB drive as it fits my need and it doesn't cost much as 2.4TB hdd.

in general I have no need for a raid5 based on 4 2.4TB drives.

as for reshaping it to raid1, do you mean raid1 over 3 1TB hdds? if so, how will that work? don't I need even number of hdds?

also, I'm not sure all the data in the raid 5 will fit the raid1

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

With 5x 1TB in raid5, you have 4TB of user space, hence my worked example of possibilities suggested 4Tb devices.

A raid1 can be any number of devices. It must be two or more if you want redundancy. My /boot, on md125, is 4 mirrors.  

```
$ cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] 

md127 : active raid5 sda6[0] sdd6[3] sdc6[2] sdb6[1]

      2912833152 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]

      bitmap: 2/8 pages [8KB], 65536KB chunk

md126 : active raid5 sda5[0] sdd5[3] sdc5[2] sdb5[1]

      15759360 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]

      bitmap: 0/1 pages [0KB], 65536KB chunk

md125 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdd1[3] sdc1[2] sdb1[1]

      40064 blocks [4/4] [UUUU]
```

You can only reshape a raid if the filesystem will fit in its new home.

For some reshape operations, mdadm needs so working space outside of the raid. For you to do reshaping, you need 4TB of user space at all times.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I want to keep it simple, e.g. keep the raid as is and replace the hdd.

should I go for wdc WD10EZEX or WD1003FZEX?

both has 64MB of cache mem while my current hdds have 32MB

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

I had two WD Greens in a Raid5 fail 15 min apart. They have been replaced with Hitachi for no better reason than the 8 year old 1TB Hitachis in my main system are still going.

Of course, its a very small sample.

I don't buy enough HDD to give unbiased advice.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> I had two WD Greens in a Raid5 fail 15 min apart. They have been replaced with Hitachi for no better reason than the 8 year old 1TB Hitachis in my main system are still going.
> 
> Of course, its a very small sample.
> ...

 

(Y) thanks for the info

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I've had good luck with the wd red series, all 3 mirrored raids have them, two with wd 2tb and one with 4tb.

The oldest I've had for 5-6 years now(2tb), up constant 24x7, though not always online, as it's backup, but constantly powered up.

I can't speak for the other WD series, like many manufacturers they do good for a while, then produce subpar stuff, then cycle back.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> I've had good luck with the wd red series, all 3 mirrored raids have them, two with wd 2tb and one with 4tb.
> 
> The oldest I've had for 5-6 years now(2tb), up constant 24x7, though not always online, as it's backup, but constantly powered up.
> 
> I can't speak for the other WD series, like many manufacturers they do good for a while, then produce subpar stuff, then cycle back.

 

I know the blacks should be ok + the 5 years warrenty

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

Being old and cynical, the 5 years warranty means you only lose your data when the drive fails. :)

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> Being old and cynical, the 5 years warranty means you only lose your data when the drive fails. 

 

I had a seagate 3TB drive with 3 years of warranty, it failed one month before the end of the warranty, got a brand new one instead

these drive had 3 years warranty and all of them surpassed them by at least 2 years.

I'm still pondering if I should replace one of them or all of them...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

How much empty space do you have?

The thought is that you don't need to decide right now.

Your 5x 1TB drives in raid5 gives you 4TB of user space.

Lets say your were to move to 4x 1TB drives in raid5 and 3TB of user space, would your data fit?

If so, you ran shrink the filesystem to just under 3TB, reshape the raid to 4x 1TB drives then thorw away the faulty drive.

You still have raid5 but with less free space. If you shrink the filesystem too much, the grow is trivail. 

Sometime in the future, you can add another drive.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> How much empty space do you have?
> 
> The thought is that you don't need to decide right now.
> ...

 

correction, I have 4x 1TB, the other the drive is an unrelated 250Gb drive

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

OK, I stand corrected. The concept is the same ... at least until you start with three drives :)

If you are really considering replacing the entire set, you could consider moving to 3 drives and still having 3TB space.

2TB drives are about £50, or £150 for three, which gives you 4TB.

1TB drives are about £40  or £160 for four., which gives you your current 3TB.

For completeness, 3TB drives are about £65 so a 3TB raid1 would be £130

----------

## DaggyStyle

won't I loose the redundancy with 3 drives?

I'd assume that 4 drives with 64MB cache will yield better performance than 4 with 32 MB

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

With N drives in a raid set, user data is on N-1 drives and the redundancy is on the other.

Raid5 needs 3 or more drives, since with two drives, the best you can do is raid1.

Raid1 is the degenerate case of raid5.

Provided you do things in the right order and space permits, its possible to change the number of drives in a raid5 set without losing redundancy.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> With N drives in a raid set, user data is on N-1 drives and the redundancy is on the other.
> 
> Raid5 needs 3 or more drives, since with two drives, the best you can do is raid1.
> ...

 

thanks for the info, I'll try to make the switch properly

----------

